# instinct sinking popper



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

i bought on of these instinct poppers looks great and only 10 bucks but it seems to sink and i have to pull the popper like 30cm before each popper so it actually goes up on top why why sweet god. :0


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

its called a sprog popper too.
please tell me if its supposed to sink and if not how to fix it>


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

When you say you have to pull the popper "like 30cm", what do you mean?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

if it sinks, it is not a popper..


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

actually there are sinking poppers maria make one that i know of. i have caught fish on them but it requires quite a different retrieve. wasnt my cup of tea. the only other thing you could try is switching to mono as fluoro sinks and mono floats i have found with one or two of my smaller poppers it really makes a difference


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks I'll try mono and maybe smaller trebles.
And you have to pull it about 30 cm to get it above water again to pop it.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe you need to try doing a "high-stick" retreive


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

yes some poppers do sink.the idea is to land them in the shallow water and pop them to the edge of a drop off and let them sink.thats like a prawn skipping across the surface and then sinking back to the bottom.worked in the right way and right place they are very effective.

wayne


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

i find its actually quite good if yourself higher than the water and keep the rod fairly high and caught aa nice 30cm burnett river bream yesterday. Mines in the black colour and is really working well


----------



## odgers (Sep 30, 2010)

yer its supposed to sink, i have a few like this not the same name tho, you jerk em hard n fast over shallow reefs with as much splash as possilbe, usually for about 20meters, then let them sink but tighten your line cuz thats usually when they get hit, if you dont get a hit after bout 7 or 8 secs, jerk harder and faster again, its all i use for trevally, !


----------



## odgers (Sep 30, 2010)

does yours have big feathery bits on the back aswell?


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Bassday make a sinking popper call the Crystal popper


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Yer mine has black and orange feathers .


----------



## odgers (Sep 30, 2010)

cool, yer they are the ones, superior for trevally and queenies, when they are around, which here is usually never, but always carry in the box cuz when you have a change, macks take them too


----------

